# Large Lump On Roof of Mouth?



## Leeana (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a large lump on the roof of my mouth, i noticed it today while driving home. Its kind of oval and comes to a point, its also warm and kind of hard. It doesnt hurt much but it kind of tingles if that makes much sense? It kind of in the front/middle on the roof of my mouth. You cant see it, but i can feel it.

Has anyone had one of these? I google it and a billion different answers came up ....

Just tell me its not cancer LOL


----------



## mininik (Jan 15, 2008)

It could be an abscess and those can get nasty. If I were you I would get to the doctor or dentist ASAP.


----------



## Marty (Jan 15, 2008)

I get that ever time I burn my mouth on pizza!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jan 15, 2008)

sounds like an abcess to me.......I had one, sounds identical. Get it looked at, before you can't think straight (from the pain!).


----------



## Leeana (Jan 15, 2008)

> laughingllama75 Posted Today, 07:44 PM sounds like an abcess to me.......I had one, sounds identical. Get it looked at, before you can't think straight (from the pain!).


Who did you go to? The Dentist or Doctors? It doesnt really hurt right now, it tingles if i apply a little pressure to it. Its a little smaller then a penny, maybe the same size?

Now im scared, i think im going to have mom call me in a dentist appointment tommarow while im at work ....


----------



## Jill (Jan 16, 2008)

I had something and it may have been 20 years ago. Or even longer! I remember it started like a bump, then sort of a bubble and went away. I think it was an absess and I don't think I ever saw anyone for it (tho that's NOT a recommendation not to). I remember showing it to my grandma who had been a nurse and her saying that's probably what it was, but that's about all I remember. It was not painful to me.


----------



## wcr (Jan 16, 2008)

The question is, was it there before or did it just come up. My sister has what you described and the dentist pointed it out to her. Until then it didn't occur to her everyone didn't have them. It was her normal anatomy to have a bump on the roof of her mouth.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jan 16, 2008)

Could be the cartilage in the roof of your mouth. These things change with time, as your body grows and/or ages.


----------



## JO~* (Jan 16, 2008)

I actully had a small part of bone that my dentist found up there



He took it out.


----------



## Dona (Jan 16, 2008)

My mother has had a "boney" lump in the middle of the roof of her mouth her entire life. I wasn't even aware of it until a few years ago when I took over my aging parents health issues. She never knew it wasn't "NORMAL" as she had always had it. When we brought it to the attention of her doctor & dentist...they both said it was pretty common & didn't require any intervention. It's called "Torus Palatinus" and is simply a hard boney growth in the middle of the upper palate, covered with pink gum tissue. BUT....if you have Torus Palatinus, it usually needs to be removed by an oral surgeon before being fitted for dentures. I have noticed that my mother's sometimes changes (or grows) in size when she is stressed, or fighting an infection, such as a cold.

Any type of bumps or lumps in the mouth that appear suddenly should be checked by your doctor, however.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 16, 2008)

It sounds like a canker sore.. give it a few days and don't worry.. avoid eating or drinking things that may make it feel worse.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 16, 2008)

Its not a canker sour, i get those from time to time but this is different. Today it seems smaller and when i push on it, it doesnt hurt. I'm pretty sure it just showed up yesterday, if it was there before i would have noticed it as that is kind of my nervous habbit.

It feels more like cartilage bc its kind of hard but still 'smooshy'. I think im going to let it go for the time being and see what happens in 3 or 4 days, as long as there is no pain and its not really affecting me, i think i will put off the dentist. Everytime i leave the dentist, i have more pain then what i had before and i always end up in the emergency room that night with a pain perscription so i think i will just put it off for the time being.

Thanks everyone for the info and sharing your stories, it deff lowered my worry and stress.


----------



## Izzyantheminis (Jan 17, 2008)

It could also be a cyst.If you poked it while eating something sharp that can make a sore or cyst.If so it will go away in time.


----------

